# Todays catch



## BassAddict (Nov 21, 2007)

Hit the good pond today and caught the tailend of the morning bite. I missed 2 good fish because of my weak hook setting abilities but was able to get this small guy


----------



## Jim (Nov 21, 2007)

Good job addict, your on a role! I need to get out myself!


----------



## little anth (Nov 21, 2007)

good job man


----------



## SMDave (Nov 21, 2007)

Better than nothing!


----------



## Captain Ahab (Nov 21, 2007)

Nice - keep at it you will catch all the fish in that pond!


----------



## Waterwings (Nov 21, 2007)

Good catch!


----------



## BassAddict (Nov 21, 2007)

esquired said:


> Nice - keep at it you will catch all the fish in that pond!



I dont want all of em, i just want the biggest  but you gotta learn to catch the little ones before you can catch the big ones hehehe


----------



## boathauler32 (Nov 21, 2007)

Thats cute.


----------



## mr.fish (Nov 22, 2007)

Still wearing shorts. Must be nice.


----------



## jawz13 (Nov 22, 2007)

good catch


----------

